# 17 Months



## Glade Runner (Aug 1, 2013)

I'm counting down the months until I retire and have reached the 17 mark. For those of you that are already retired, is there anything, in hindsight, that you wish you'd done in the period just prior to retirement? Any particular bear traps that could be avoided?


----------



## Travis in Louisiana (May 14, 2002)

From all I have read, most who retire, end up realizing the cost of things keep going up and are higher than they figured. I am 53, been working 32 years at the power plant. If health stays good, I will probably stay till I am 70. The look of heatth care and its future cost, gas prices, and just common goods are going to keep me working till then.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

It doesn't seem like it, but I've been retired nearly six years. In trying to respond to your question, I could not think of anything in particular that would be helpful. My costs in retirement have been less than when I was working (no commute, no social security costs, lower income taxes, saving through gardening/preserving). For me, it seems to be true that it's a choice of time or money. I can do something myself and save money, but it takes more time. The job/task/need can be hired out, which speeds the process but it costs $'s. 

You'll know more about your health care situation before you retire, because right now there is so much "noise" on what is going to happen with Obamacare, it's hard to sort the fact from fiction. It will probably be the case that you can make some extra $'s in retirement from all sorts of activities, if you choose to do that. I sell some cows, goats, and hay and do some consulting also. My brother runs a portable saw mill and stays way busier than he wants. A neighbor sells eggs and runs/stocks a stall at the local farmer's market from his truck garden. 

So, maybe the advice I can give to you is that you should retain some flexibility in your post retirement choices...don't hem yourself in with no choices once you leave the work force. Another piece of advice, which I think works any time in your life is to live within (and better yet below) your means. 

Best wishes for a happy retirement...and don't be afraid of it! It's pretty darned great.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Get half your honey do list done before you retire. You won't have time after you retire. Get your ducks in a row, buy the big things before you retire, it won't seem like so much money going out when your income is less after the retirement. Have a plan for what you will do after retirement and stick to it. There are enough unknowns to get used to, you do not want to add extra stress....James


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

This was true quite a while ago. Companies found a way to get you to retire at 65. I saw this happen twice. This is what was explained to me; your insurance payment, to the co doubled when you're 65. Triple at 67.


----------

